# Marking Driveways



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey this may be stupid question to ya all but how do you mark driveways and where do you mark them besides the obstructions?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I use wooden stakes, and I generally mark the edges of driveways/lots as well as special obstructions to avoid. Pretty much lawns, walkways, and so forth that you want to avoid you mark.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Look for "driveway marker" in the Central Parts Warehouse banner ad above

or

Mill Supply http://www.rustrepair.com/snow_plow_parts/onlinecat.htm?r=ds&p=sn-fisher . Click on "Main Catagories"; then "Plow Accesories" and "Driveway Markers".

Mark anything - Driveway edges to stay off the grass, dropoff or ditches, entrances/exits, sidewalks, wellheads (for those on private water wells).

My first winter, I had a customer who only had one concern - a sprouting tree at the edge of the parking lot. I took a picture to reference, put a marker beside it and had it's location committed to memory. I still buried it, which knocked over the marker. Because the marker moved, I couldn't keep track of it and accidentally cut it off with the plow edge - another OOPS. Surprisingly, I kept her as a customer for several years until she moved.

Keep track of the markers.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't use markers too often anymore, thanks to digital photography.
Here in Onon county you can get general property maps on-line and place your info by hand on a printout.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

thats good idea with the digital photos I just want to use markers to be safe.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

CNY Plow;407254 said:


> I don't use markers too often anymore, thanks to digital photography.
> Here in Onon county you can get general property maps on-line and place your info by hand on a printout.


No offense but especially for a new guy on a route, what a waste of time flipping through a folder full of pictures rather than just looking at and seeing markers. Sometimes we can over think things to death.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

EPS;407108 said:


> Hey this may be stupid question to ya all but how do you mark driveways and where do you mark them besides the obstructions?


I only use 1"x1"x4ft wooden plow stakes, and for any obstructions like a curb sticking out, sewer drain, bad pot hole, etc. I just double stake it (put 2 stakes 6" apart) so the guys know somethings there. Once you build up the windrows they seem to become more of an eye sore in driveways.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

5/16 inch fiberglass or poly. I like the Orange 48" fiberglass. Less then a $1.50 apiece by the single unit so they're cheap enough to use liberally, small enough to be unobtrusive but highly visual against the snow.

J-Thomas is carrying them, though they're available many other places.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i mark the beginin of the drive and every 10-15ft and or if there is a curv....i now use steaks from depot...but i used dallas cowboy players but i would just get pissd by lookin at them and would run them over...but for real u can just make them out of wood and i would paint the tips with reflective orarge or yellow spray paint...


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*Dallas Cowboys 3-0*

purplebouHey I also thought about using eagle's players but had the same problem with staying on the driveway. lolpurplebou


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I go to the lumber yard and buy fering strips. 1x3x8 and then rip them in half and then into 
3rds. I just bought 4 bundles for 30 buck. with 8 in a bundle that is 48 steaks per bundle times that by 4 bundels that is 192 steaks. Granted I had prolly another 100 left over from last year. People keep stealing them. WTF are you going to do with a plow steak? 

Ryan


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;407596 said:


> I go to the lumber yard and buy fering strips. 1x3x8 and then rip them in half and then into
> 3rds. I just bought 4 bundles for 30 buck. with 8 in a bundle that is 48 steaks per bundle times that by 4 bundels that is 192 steaks. Granted I had prolly another 100 left over from last year. People keep stealing them. WTF are you going to do with a plow steak?
> 
> Ryan


Kindling. I'm not sure what people use them for ,but are wood stakes get stolen too. I bought 300 hundred orange plastic hose stakes and only half were there by end of season. People will steal anything.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

basher;407461 said:


> 5/16 inch fiberglass or poly. I like the Orange 48" fiberglass. Less then a $1.50 apiece by the single unit so they're cheap enough to use liberally, small enough to be unobtrusive but highly visual against the snow.
> 
> J-Thomas is carrying them, though they're available many other places.


I like them better myself. I hit a few and I rather bend one of these than save a few bucks and have a scape down my fender.

As for the theft comment, I never had one stolen but I have had customers take them out in the spring and....
A) Had to get them back when caught up with them.
B) Plow their driveway without them because they were safely tucked away in their garages


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

I use 1/2" by 10 foot PVC tubing, cut them in half, spray the top 8 inches with flourecent orange, cut the bottom at a 45 degree angle, and put them out. Easy for me to see, especially from a distance, plus they're pretty flexible, if you bump into them.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

after reading the Methords & suggestions I Agree theres someGood Ideas here!--but--to Me the Best Is Buy a Cheap Throw-away Camera--Wal Mart--about $5.00 & a Cheap Note Book--$1.00--& take Photos of All Your Customers Yards Businesses w/ NO SNOW! I arrange Mine by their Address--Customers Names-- & it only takes a Minute to Look Up any Address--Look at the Photo & You Know! Exactally where everything IS!--& theres NO Posts to Knock Down or Run Over! as I have tired many Methords & the Photos work Best for ME!--& theres allways those Customers You get after Its Snowed so You DON*T Know? where Any thing IS??--so You have to Be Extra Careful!--Plowing them out--which Does take You longer te First time You Plow them--GOOD LUCK! & Happy Plowing--OleTower--


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Ole Tower;408000 said:


> after reading the Methords & suggestions I Agree theres someGood Ideas here!--but--to Me the Best Is Buy a Cheap Throw-away Camera--Wal Mart--about $5.00 & a Cheap Note Book--$1.00--& take Photos of All Your Customers Yards Businesses w/ NO SNOW! I arrange Mine by their Address--Customers Names-- & it only takes a Minute to Look Up any Address--Look at the Photo & You Know! Exactally where everything IS!--& theres NO Posts to Knock Down or Run Over! as I have tired many Methords & the Photos work Best for ME!--& theres allways those Customers You get after Its Snowed so You DON*T Know? where Any thing IS??--so You have to Be Extra Careful!--Plowing them out--which Does take You longer te First time You Plow them--GOOD LUCK! & Happy Plowing--OleTower--


Good luck but I think your nuts if the snow is high at night and your 1 foot off, you'll be tearing up grass. I know guys hear say "o well it will grow back" but sprinkler heads don't and my customers I'm sure wouldn't like seeing dirt and grass on the nice white snow.

Personally I think it looks like a hack job.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I stake my own yard. It's hard to tell where everything is when it's all white and I've lived here for 17 years.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Who pays for all those steaks? 


I kow sp.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;408097 said:


> Who pays for all those steaks?
> 
> The customer, [email protected] installed, I install in November, collect them in May. If they want to store them I'll install them next year for [email protected] or they can install them themself.
> I kow sp.....


Is that some of that there texting ? Sorry I'm too old for that, I need whole words


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

SnoFarmer;408097 said:


> Who pays for all those steaks?


Glad you mentioned it, as I was getting hungry reading all about steaks!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mmmmmn Peppercorn!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hell with the stakes; bring my steak, please, medium rare, with mushrooms and grilled onion.

SnoFarmer's buying.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mick;408118 said:


> Hell with the stakes; bring my steak, please, medium rare, with mushrooms and grilled onion.
> 
> SnoFarmer's buying.


sure, but one problem .

The Heifer is running in a field In Wi....

You catch clean and butcher.
you better cut it thick you get one.....

lol


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

SnoFarmer;408138 said:


> sure, but one problem .
> 
> The Heifer is running in a field In Wi....
> 
> ...


Meet you there in an hour. If there's a tree handy, we got it made. I'll bring the gun and the skinning knives (they're my dad's from his years as a smalltown butcher in Iowa) and chain; you dig the pit - everyone's invited. Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess that'd be me


----------

